# iphone and ipod touch



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm wondering how many people have both an iphone and an ipod touch? I have a 16G iphone 3G (not the newest one) and have had it for about eleven months so not eligible for much of an upgrade. I notice that I could get $100 off any of the newest ipod touch's if I join audible for a year at $14.95 per month. It's very tempting to me but then I just love a good bargain and wonder if I would use the touch seeing as I have the phone. I don't have all my music cd's on an ipod at this point in time; I've been too lazy to do so. But my cd player just konked out on me and I don't see myself buying another one. But then again, if it's just for music, maybe I should buy one of the large classic models. I have two of the older classic models; one I bought on her chock full of audio books. Would love to figure a way to get those into my itunes library and onto a touch but not sure that is doable without lots of geeko techko knowledge and I'm not even that great with Itunes. I lost the whole library once and that scared the crap out of me. Had to have apple get it back and I never did get the exact playlists back.

anyway, thoughts?
Paula ny


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have both, and the iPod Touch sadly does get ignored.... I keep all of my music on my G5 iPod, which is several years old now....

There are some third-party programs you can use to get tracks from an iPod back onto a PC, or a Mac; do a Google search and you will find several options.

As for losing your library, this is another opportunity me to to remind everybody to BACK UP YOUR HARD DRIVE.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone else posted about that iPod deal with audible, but I couldln't find it today.  
Could you possibly post a link for me?  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I got an ipod touch first, because AT&T didn't have service in my area so a phone wasn't a good option.  Loved the touch so much that I decided to get the phone, even if it meant going out of town and having a long-distance number (since then AT&T bought out one of our local cell providers so I can probably get my number changed to a local one if I want).

Anyway, I decided to keep both the touch and the phone.  My theory was there would be two advantages: the touch would work in the Altec speakers I keep at my office (the phone doesn't), and by using the touch some of the time, the phone would always be fully charged for other uses.  

But... In practice I use the phone for everything, including music via headphones, and the touch gets neglected.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I have the same iPhone you do, as well as an iPod nano, and an older 80GB iPod, and an older 1GB shuffle. Even though I can't fit all my music on the iPhone (800 CDs ripped to iTunes) I still NEVER use the other iPods, because the iPhone is so convenient as an all-in-one device. So while I don't have an iPhone and an iPod touch, based on my experience with my iPhone and other iPods, I would recommend against getting both. Then again, if you have lots of times where you don't have your iPhone, can't use your iPhone, would leave the iPod Touch docked in speakers, etc, maybe it would be worth it for you.

Drenee, here's the link to the Audible deal on Amazon's site: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_85332511_4?ie=UTF8&docId=1000013251&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_s=special-offers-5&pf_rd_r=1580YTTV1M8FZKE6S70W&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=499743911&pf_rd_i=B002M3SOC4


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you. 
Wow, they're offering some really good deals. 
I'm not particularly interested in an iTouch, 
but a nano would be nice.
Now I have to go think about this for a while.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow I wonder if it applies to the kindles as well, cuz its listed as a AudibleReady product....hmm..... *stokes imaginary beard lol*
Been debating whether or not to get the Itouch too (the 64gb) and the audible special, too. I see myself using the itouch (my zune took a drive onto tile floors last month), but may be not the audible...? anyone out there with audible advice or personal experience?


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an iPod Touch on my Xmas list  I want it for my handbag for those moments when I have 10-15 minutes to read. I really don't like taking my Kindle DX with me, afraid of leaving her someplace. She doesn't fit in my handbag, but an iPod Touch will be perfect. hehe...more technology.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> anyone out there with audible advice or personal experience?


I've been an Audible subscriber for many years and really like it. The book selection and production quality is very good. Sometimes a narrator just doesn't work for me (or is downright bad) but those are far outnumbered by the good ones. You can listen to a sample before buying, sort of like getting a sample on the Kindle. Guess it just depends on how many opportunities you'd have to listen to a book. I like having audio books available for car trips, walking the dogs, and especially working out (it's great incentive for me to get to the gym!).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One thing I don't really understand about audible:  do you pay a monthly fee plus a price for each audiobook?  Someone correct me about this.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> One thing I don't really understand about audible: do you pay a monthly fee plus a price for each audiobook? Someone correct me about this.


If you have a pay-by-the month plan, you get 1 or 2 credits per month & most books are worth 1 credit (some are 2 credits). You can then buy extra books if you want. I think the credits do not carry over to the next month, so you have to use them that month (I'm not 100% sure about this point though, because I got an annual plan last April).

If you get an annual plan, you get 12 or 24 credits all at once; then you just get books as you want & the balance of the credits decreases.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, CegAbq.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> If you have a pay-by-the month plan, you get 1 or 2 credits per month & most books are worth 1 credit (some are 2 credits). You can then buy extra books if you want. I think the credits do not carry over to the next month, so you have to use them that month (I'm not 100% sure about this point though, because I got an annual plan last April).
> 
> If you get an annual plan, you get 12 or 24 credits all at once; then you just get books as you want & the balance of the credits decreases.


credits are carried for six months before you lose them and they just offered to put mine on hold for three months. Anyone know how long this special is good for? Wish it was good for the phone; I might go for the new 3GS, but I can't fine where it is. books do take up a lot of space I think. I have a ton of books I bought on here and am enjoying them.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

IPhone is gone.  I think I will pick up the touch though.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't do the audible deal unless you were already planning on getting a sub with them. I don't listen to enough audiobooks to make it worthwhile, and at 15 bucks a month for a year that is 180 dollars for the 100 dollar credit. Eh. 

I have the 180 gig ipod classic that came out a few years ago and while it holds all my music and I prefer it for music listening it doesn't hold all my video. I have no desire for both a touch and an iphone. I have the same model you do and figure I'll upgrade when the next incarnation of iphone comes out. I just put whatever my most favorite playlists are on it and use the classic for at home listening when I want my whole library available. I don't want to carry 2 devices.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had been thinking about getting audiobooks for a couple of series that are not
available through my library.  I priced them and the six books totalled $276.00.
Through audible.com I can get those six books and still have six left for the $180.00
for the year's subscription.  So for me it's a very good deal.  
Now I just have to decide which player to get.
deb


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

couple other considerations on the Audible topic - as a member you get a 30% discount on any books you buy over + above the credits that come with your subscription.  They also run member-only sales several times a year.  If you enjoy listening to books, then I think Audible is a very good deal since you average around $11 per book give or take a buck depending on what plan you select and whether you shop the sales.  You can share the books with other iPods thru iTunes.  If you aren't into audio books, of course, it's not a good deal...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info, chiffchaff.  I joined today but have not researched the site completely
to see what all of the offers are.  I know Luvmy4brats, one of our fellow KBers, is a member of
audible and has raved about it.  Her positive recommendation helped me decide.  
More sale shopping, oh no.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I subscribe to Audible and love em.  If you have unused credits, they will often offer you $10 to use some of your credits.    I love listening when I go to work out or walk.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you have unused credits, they will often offer you $10 to use some of your credits.


You don't say...... I have six right now.... I shall be awaiting my stimulus money.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been an Audible.com subscriber for about a year and a half now. My husband and I love it. They run specials all the time. Right now they have a half price sale going on with over 2000 books to choose from but that ends tonight. They also have buy 4 books (with a regular price of 14.95, you can use your credits) by Nov 26 and get a $10 credit for later. They have these type of sales through out the year. The one really nice thing is that they download right to your I-Tunes so they sync right up to your I-Pod. I love my Kindle but for listening to something while on the treadmill or cleaning I use my I-Pod and listen to a book.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thanks for that info, chiffchaff. I joined today but have not researched the site completely
> to see what all of the offers are. I know Luvmy4brats, one of our fellow KBers, is a member of
> audible and has raved about it. Her positive recommendation helped me decide.
> More sale shopping, oh no.
> deb


Deb,
Which ipod did you get? I just cannot decide what to do. THanks everyone for all your advice and assistance.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't decided yet. I would like to have the Nano 16GB in blue. 
But since my 80GB classic is almost full I should probably take advantage
of the offer and get a 160GB classic. But I really want the blue Nano.
Decisions, decisions.
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I always compared prices between itunes and audible for audio books when I had my audible account. Sometimes it's cheaper to just buy the audiobook on itunes and save the credit for a more expensive book.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rasputina, good point.  I never thought about that.
deb


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I have the 180 gig ipod classic that came out a few years ago


You mean the 160GB iPod....also known as the best iPod ever made.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah, that's what I meant.  
deb


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to be late on jumping  into the topic.. i just have to say my opinion. we actually have the same iPhone (3G, 16GB). bought it around 11 months ago too. that was December 2008. on January 2009, I bought an iPod touch 2nd gen.. sad to say I regret buying the touch since most of the time i neglected it as i can already use my iPhone as an all-in-one device.. it's like the iPod touch plus a camera and a mobile phone in it so that's a plus.

regarding the new iPod touch, the only new feature it has is it's 50% faster processor and openGL graphics. it was more optimized for 'gaming' as Steve Jobs had also introduced it last 09/09/09. So, unless you are more of a gamer on the touch, you wouldn't really exchange the newer iPhones for this.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

geko29 said:


> You mean the 160GB iPod....also known as the best iPod ever made.


yeah it's probably that one, I bought it 2 or 3 years ago. I was replacing my 30 gig 5th generation that I gave to the hubby.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

carlobee said:


> regarding the new iPod touch, the only new feature it has is it's 50% faster processor and openGL graphics. it was more optimized for 'gaming' as Steve Jobs had also introduced it last 09/09/09. So, unless you are more of a gamer on the touch, you wouldn't really exchange the newer iPhones for this.


It also shoots video, which our iphone 3G doesn't do. I'm still waiting for whatever comes after the the 3GS. I've only had my 3G for a year and a half and just can't justify an upgrade so soon.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a Zune for this very reason.  I figured I'd be getting an iphone when they finally came out for Verizon, so why have two devices that were essentially the same?  Plus the Zune has the Zune Pass thing which I really love.  Of course I ended up with a Droid instead of the iphone, but I still stand by my decision!  It sounds like people are using their iphones instead of their ipods though, but I thought this would be a pain in case you needed your phone for something else while listening to music.  I've not used either before though so not too sure how they work beyond what I've read and heard about and my concerns could have been unfounded.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> It sounds like people are using their iphones instead of their ipods though, but I thought this would be a pain in case you needed your phone for something else while listening to music. I've not used either before though so not too sure how they work beyond what I've read and heard about and my concerns could have been unfounded.


The music keeps playing unless you do something that requires audio (making a call, using another music-playing app such as Pandora). So you can, for example, throw on your favorite tunes, then read your email, browse the web, play a few games, whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> It also shoots video, which our iphone 3G doesn't do. I'm still waiting for whatever comes after the the 3GS. I've only had my 3G for a year and a half and just can't justify an upgrade so soon.


The latest iPod Touch shoots video? I hadn't heard that--I thought that was the rap against the latest i'Touch--that the camera had NOT been included.

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The latest iPod Touch shoots video? I hadn't heard that--I thought that was the rap against the latest i'Touch--that the camera had NOT been included.


You are correct--there is no camera, only a black strip of plastic where you would expect one to be. The iPhone 3GS has a video-capable camera, as opposed to the still-only (and rather poor quality at that) unit in the first two models of iPhone.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I got a Zune for this very reason. I figured I'd be getting an iphone when they finally came out for Verizon, so why have two devices that were essentially the same? Plus the Zune has the Zune Pass thing which I really love. Of course I ended up with a Droid instead of the iphone, but I still stand by my decision! It sounds like people are using their iphones instead of their ipods though, but I thought this would be a pain in case you needed your phone for something else while listening to music. I've not used either before though so not too sure how they work beyond what I've read and heard about and my concerns could have been unfounded.


it's not a pain at all, if you get a call you get a pop up asking if you want to decline or take the call and it pauses the music. Very convenient.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The latest iPod Touch shoots video? I hadn't heard that--I thought that was the rap against the latest i'Touch--that the camera had NOT been included.
> 
> Betsy


no I was talking about the iphone. The 3GS is the iphone, not an ipod touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I got confused, your post that mentioned the video was quoting something about the iPod Touch, I thought...serves me right for not rereading past posts....


Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I should have been more clear


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At any rate, I'm waiting for the i'Touch to come out with a camera....so I was hoping you knew something I didn't know, LOL!    Hope springs eternal.

Betsy


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got the Kindle DX...but I want something smaller for my car and handbag.  

I need opinions:  What do you all think I need, an iPod Touch or a Kindle 2  ??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeanne, that's a really good question.  
My son has an iPhone, his wife has the iTouch, but they are 29 and 27.  Young eyes.
I have a K2, which I love.  I was very tempted to take advantage of the $100.00 off
and get another K2.  But I really have no need for it.  
Others have said they love to read on their i-devices.  Some have both and said they
like the convenience of taking the i-device out for when they have a short time to read.
I'm sure as the day goes along others will jump in with their actual experiences.
Good luck with your choice.  Let us know what you decide.
deb


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Another consideration in my choice... I do not have young eyes~~


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JeanneB said:


> I've got the Kindle DX...but I want something smaller for my car and handbag.
> 
> I need opinions: What do you all think I need, an iPod Touch or a Kindle 2 ??


I have a K1 and have pretty much decided that I won't get another reader unless it does things I can't do on the Kindle. I'm looking at the iPod Touch because it is small, is backlit for those times I want to read at night and not disturb my husband (and yes, I have various booklights and use them and yes, they disturb my husband no matter what your spouse can sleep through, LOL! ) I also like the apps that the i'Touch can access, but I would consider a different ereader if I could do things like read library books and PDFs on it. Of course, I currently have my Palm T/X where I can do all of the above except read my Kindle books....so I'm using it for the time being.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle app for the iPhone/iPod Touch is quite nice, with a lot of options, including

- black text on white background
- white text on black background
- brown text on sepia background (my favorite)
- vertical or horizontal reading
- five different text sizes, the largest one being about 16pt.

So, if you are only going to be reading for short periods, an iPod Touch would be a good choice vs. a smaller Kindle, even with "older eyes."   If you want other features like listening to music or audiobooks, the iPod Touch is the better choice. In terms of portability, the iPod wins as well, you can drop it into the smallest purse, or into your pocket.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm on the downward slope of my 40s and wear glasses and I love reading on my iphone. I don't use a big font either. I find the contrast to be much sharper than the K which makes it easier to read and I don't need to use my booklight either.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> Another consideration in my choice... I do not have young eyes~~


awww cute pug avatar!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw an 8G iPod Touch in BestBuy today for $199.  Came to my senses, and decided to wait for Xmas.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Wow I wonder if it applies to the kindles as well, cuz its listed as a AudibleReady product....hmm..... *stokes imaginary beard lol*
> Been debating whether or not to get the Itouch too (the 64gb) and the audible special, too. I see myself using the itouch (my zune took a drive onto tile floors last month), but may be not the audible...? anyone out there with audible advice or personal experience?


It does apply to Kindles - too bad I don't listen to audio books, I want to get my daughter a Kindle for Christmas and would love the $100 off!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just recently starting listening to audiobooks.  I read Emma first, and then listened to the audiobook, and I was amazed at how much I loved it.  It really added to my understanding.
deb


----------

